# favourite Deceased Rock Stars and knock out competition



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

We now have the 8 Deseased Rock Starsfor you to select for this game" Voting Rules:

Each selected work starts the game with 10 points.

When you vote, you have 1 plus vote and 3 minus votes to allocate as you choose

Let's Begin:
John Lennon - 10
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 10
Frank Zappa - 10
Roy Orbison - 10
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 10
Sid Vicious - 10


----------

